# Stick burner in the cold?



## russmn (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm trying to decide on a new smoker. I thought I had my mind made up on getting a cabinet smoker but then I seen a Shirley! My main concern is can traditional off set smokers be used in the cold? I'm talking cold ! Minnesota winters? I do concrete for  a living so I get laid off in the winter. With all that free time I like to smoke meats. Is it realistic to use one of these smokers when it's a high of 1 outside?


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 25, 2017)

russmn said:


> [...] when it's a high of 1 outside?


Man. I never once have regretted turning down that job in Minnesota! I told the guy that was offering me the job that Virginia was as far north as I would live. (And even that seems too far north as I get older...)


----------



## russmn (Apr 25, 2017)

Yeah it's to dang cold... thank god for beer and ice fishing!


----------



## daniels (Apr 25, 2017)

russmn,

I'm in Iowa and I've seen -30* F but I don't run the smoker then.  Fortunately I have a shed/outbuilding and run my smoker in there year round except when it's too cold for me.  I don't have any issues with the smoker keeping up because I don't have to deal with the wind.  Even in the summer the temperature fluctuations caused by wind can really screw with a cook.

Anyway, I can't answer your question directly but I'm guessing that even in the coldest weather a smoker would do okay if you can keep it out of the wind.  That may not be an option for you though.  I'm interested to see what others say.


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 25, 2017)

I would think as long as the wind was not a problem you would be able to smoke with a offset. But you sure would go through a lot of wood.
A good cabinet smoker would make life easier for you in the winter.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 25, 2017)

russmn said:


> Yeah it's to dang cold... thank god for beer and ice fishing!


 I'm in NH and we too have the cold winters but we too have beer and ice fishing ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I ended up getting an expensive cabinet smoker with good insulation to smoke in the winter,it cost some but I don't regret it as I can smoke all winter. It's a PS 100 model.


----------



## russmn (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm leaning towards the 270 standard smoker


----------



## russmn (Apr 26, 2017)

I'd like A good stick burner but I'm afraid it just doesn't make sense for my needs.


----------



## 3montes (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm in northern Minnesota and smoke in the winter all the time. I have two stick burners. I don't smoke in bitter cold like 20 below but I will fire one up on a mild above zero day no problem. As long as there's not a 30mph wind. Takes a few more sticks to get the temp up but once you have the steel heated up it chugs along just fine. A stick burner is going to perform better than a gas or electric in the cold imo.


----------



## bbqluvtoo (Apr 27, 2017)

What 3montes said above - agreed- a couple of more splits but will smoke and cook just fine


----------

